

A halloween tale regarding JavaScript on OS X - McUsr
http://macscripter.net/viewtopic.php?pid=176463#p176463

======
McUsr
This is an insightful thread on Macscripter.net, about how bad the javascript
implementation on OS X really is.

The dev team that implements JavaScript on OS X have even been provided with a
reference implementation that does stuff the right way but no . . .

